# My name is... and I'm a numb bummer...



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ever since I have paddled kayaks I have always been on the look out for places to get out of the kayak so I can stand up and stretch. I know that there are others out there who suffer the same malady - the ache that can spoil an otherwise great day out. It's not just the Hobie either as this has always been a problem and I have tried a whole bunch of remedies but never spent any money to fix it as stopping for a cuppa is not a problem for me and the lady.

I don't have a "bucket list" as such but there is one thing I do want to do before I am too old/ buy the farm/ lose my marbles or any other incapacity - I really want to cross the ditch between the mainland and Tassie. That is definitely not a plausible trip for a member of the numb bum society. I recently dusted the moths of the card holder tucked away deep inside the wallet and bought a comfort seat for the AI. I was nearly put off by the "iComfort" logo ( just hate the "i" thing cropping up everywhere since apple started bunging it in front of all their products - I also hate the use of Mc as in mc-coffee, mc-fries etc... ) sorry for the aside...

Back on track, I left the seat to self inflate and then installed it on the AI and went for a paddle on Tuross for several hours without getting off the kayak except for a short attempt to swing the fly rod. I have used a self inflating seat on the bike before and understand the small amount of air it takes to completely change the feel of the seat so when I first got into the yak I adjusted the little knob and let out a lot of the air till I could feel the seat but I was also able to feel the comfort seat conforming to my body shape.

Bottom line is I sat in the yak for longer than I have been previously able to without any sign of aches and pains and after several more outings to make sure, I formally tend my resignation from Numb Bums Anonymous... This is one that I think Hobie has got spot on.

cheers

John


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yeah john, i get a bit of that as well.

often have to just pedal with my right buttock lifted off the floor in a sort of stiff legged position.
get the same thing in the car after a while. and have to hold the leg dead straight on the accelator and drive for a while with the bum off the seat

i put mine down to hamstrings just too tight on the ischial tuberosity.

thanks for the thumbs up.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

So Pete is that why I've seen you sitting at a 45 degree angle doing 237km/h down the bruce highway? I thought you were just gangsta.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQZyKAcAACjfgAAQQKUQGBKgXQA/79/gMAELYg1NNBlT0yam1PU0DQA0ETKbKGI0AAAADVP01EyniIyNqAAGQbw1hYl6XMxmXbly/c/fhdMmifl8+IN3WXtB3BCpPU0BJl8wreTGoa4O2YpIYpG9qUnfWIKuDci1JQOAWODzB12j5IPhaKirAn6sqNzrjAMziSEYGWull9iDzOWpRw+OhthprLCdFjDp9hjs+Sjem4TCtErsvSzhEdHAZk0ENdDvappt2EpQ3qqcZ5Sfi/QbxMrRfe4uTmkbqud2fAhVuHdWJB7QmGRCoPIGjKspSwsET8GwpXFi5gs1sXRW7sNToCbPIUTohgpm+MA+eqJZgCQsWsuTlflVgYye4Z0BtCpLhO6R/BBzp/xdyRThQkAZyKAc


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

RedPhoenix said:


> Beware the ravaging teeth of a sharkey mackeral. They accounted for two inflatable cushions before I had to switch out to something a little more robust.
> Red.


Red, any teeth that get close enough to the comfort seat are WAY too close to legs and groins for my way of thinking... thats a different kind of ouchy altogether :lol:



Occulator said:


> Great news. I'm presuming it's a Hobie seat not this one viewtopic.php?f=3&t=58283&p=608109&hilit=hobie+comfort+seat#p608109?


Occy, it's the Hobie comfort seat that replaces (or in my case added to) the standard Hobie seat...

cheers

John


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

After many experiments John I am also a keen fan of air underneath the khyber pass, and was able to go from suffering after one hour on the water, to being comfortable for half a dozen hours in the yak, but went down the cheap skate road.

The first was a vinyl inflatable ring cushion seen at the chemist cost about $12, and it is still in use on a mates boat after a few years use, It was good, except was too wide overall to fit ideally in the swing seat.

Then on the forum someone [think maybe granpop] posted use of a small inner tube , so I went and bought one of those and it did the same job, and being smaller in width was ideal on the kayak and also cost me $12 ... and found my bum is the same size as a 6" hub.

On both of them 3 puffs of air was enough under my 90kgs


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Dodge said:


> Then on the forum someone [think maybe granpop] posted use of a small inner tube , so I went and bought one of those and it did the same job, and being smaller in width was ideal on the kayak and also cost me $12 ... and found my bum is the same size as a 6" hub.
> 
> On both of them 3 puffs of air was enough under my 90kgs


But Dodge, how does all the hot air get out?

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

RedPhoenix said:


> Surf2summit GTS Expedition solved the numb bum for me. Expensive buggers though.
> 
> Red.


You weren't kidding, Red. Is there an Australian stockist?

trev


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I also get a numb bum. Have a bit of closed cell foam, and it helps, but with it under the seat it's hard to "plug" the seat in properly, and on top of the seat it tends to slide forward, making my posture crap.
4 hours is OK. 6 is uncomfortable. 8 is terrible, even with a couple of stops / standups.
Strangely, a really hot bite alleviates all pain! Unfortunately, they don't always happen.

Have read good things about the GTS expedition, so wife is helping me to fund one as my xmas present. Extreme kayaks (Qld) have them. Could have got one about $35 cheaper from the states, but $32 more postage.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

I have to agree the Hobie IComfort seat is fun for your bum except the damn things do no last long. Mine started leaking from the seams within six months or less and they hole really easily.
Drewboy had thesame problem with his. I have patched mine about a dozen times coz I am a cheapskate.
I think I might checkout Dodges inner tube idea next as that looks like a bit of a winner.
What I would really like is to just fill the standard hobie seat with a decent bit of foam padding!
Peddlers have buns of steel in a very short amount of time although we still have bingo wings. :lol:
I really like the look of the Surf2summit GTS Expedition. I will probably ask Father Christmas if I can have one delivered.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdXLb84AACBfgAAQUIWAEqQgFCo+77+wMACm2GplPSam00TEzIyaTT0gDUnqNBgjQAaNA00Ip5TTaRpo0bUAAAW141KMJMF2nHYcMy+9EVBaJ9OWz2c7HQaOaGTrxcfnxY44loQIPk1m1fOL/QQUJkcpIpa4SBqqTM2/IaC+nfQPBnpCsma6UNMQQWmjzElhaokMYhgQDAmRoCqZT7rEVqaPr3wQxCgvsk1yBUBgTUA4BGIREXsnMmp6IC/i7kinChIauW35wA==


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

RedPhoenix said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > You weren't kidding, Red. Is there an Australian stockist?
> ...


Yes, Amazon has them, but every attempt to purchase something off them in the last six months, they have been saying they can't ship to my PO Box, NOR my street address. This is contrary to their website - australia is fine. WTF?? (I haven't ever defaulted on any payments).

Any clues? They did not even respond to an email request for an explanation.

trev


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.extremekayaks.com.au/display ... ?pc=KGT400


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWabIxtsAABxfgAAQUAWAEqRglAovb//wIACEInpTNKep6TRppj1I2pozSephqp+0VNmpPRNNPSaGmmgaPUtQyfDkUn4n8oUtNhmd9uZIjkaQuh/i9Dpr3lfvPoargwDEnZRVUZhrdNvObYgNsqLIu31xU8ihipRZWbITrGGW3UVRFuLT3Mpv+5lghNx2JOXuwKkXrqx6QcHV4RpM79NLltF5Tsqho8SGKB5YPSH4isZMlizSVP4u5IpwoSFNkY22


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

I have just bought a GTS expedition from a store called mosquito creek outfittrs, in Florida. I am oh holidays ovr here, but old mate said they do ship to Austalia. Alternatively, you can buy off Surf to Summit themselves, they will ship

great looking seat, am keen to get home and try it out


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

cjbfisher said:


> troutfish said:
> 
> 
> > I have just bought a GTS expedition from a store called mosquito creek outfittrs, in Florida.
> ...


so much for SECRET Santa.........


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

OldDood said:


> Mine started leaking from the seams within six months or less and they hole really easily.
> Drewboy had thesame problem with his. I have patched mine about a dozen times coz I am a cheapskate.
> I think I might checkout Dodges inner tube idea next as that looks like a bit of a winner.
> What I would really like is to just fill the standard hobie seat with a decent bit of foam padding!


Mate I tried all manner of sponges and foams at the start with no success before finding air was the solution, and perhaps you could just throw a tube under the existing seat you have.

Gel seats also have a good reputation but did not want to spend the money asked for one of those.

Because I had cut my seat from the back support, I initially just sat on the tube then later had an upholsterer mate make me an open ended vinyl envelope for a 6 pack and in which it is now inserted


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Your an ideas man Dodge! Straight to the pool room. :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

OldDood said:


> Your an ideas man Dodge! Straight to the pool room. :lol:


An unforgettable quote.






:lol: :lol: Love it (the movie, and Dodge is okay too, just a bit deranged!  ).

trev


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Have to admit to suffering this myself. Keep meaning to look at the Hobie cushion but always forget when I make the journey to the store. Oh well, christmas is nearly here, maybe I will make a few hints and someone else can take a drive.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

My new seat (Surf to Summit GTS Expedition) arrived today.
Could have really used it yesterday, 6 hours in the saddle, my bum was cramping on the trip home so much I paddled the last k or so.
A test fit on the lawn showed it fits the Revo without any mods needed, just clip on and adjust the straps. Too easy! Feels comfy too, and great support, although the test will be on the water.
Showed it to my wife (she's paying for part of it as my xmas prezzie) and she said "nice, so thats the seat I'll be using when we go away!" 
I think they are the 2nd most comfy seat out there for a 'yak that I have tried. The most comfy one I tried cost about $3500, and comes with a PA!


----------

